# Deer Processing -- Akron Area



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am looking for a local deer processor in the Ravenna/Akron/Kent area and was hoping someone out there knows of one that has a good reputation for processing deer. 

Please help.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know some folks that have used Portage frosted foods. I have used Edinburg meats and was not pleased with the job they did. I had bone chips all through my steaks. I have also used Dumas meats in Mogadore and was happy with their work and service. I think a standard cut cost me $75?? Don't quote me on that.


----------



## GOTTAGO (Jun 23, 2009)

Duma Meats near mogadore processes deer. (330-628-3438) I have a friend that took his deers there until I showed him how to do it himself. Never heard him complain about Duma Meats. The best thing I ever learned was how to butcher a deer. It's really not that hard and it will save you about $80.00. If you have the time, give it a try.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

dont use presslers,. very unhappy with that place im spreaking for my self ofcourse,


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dumas is good have friends that use them. I use Kiko Meats in Minerva. They have always treated me good its about 20 min south of canton but they are a check sation too so it makes it easy for me, One Stop Shop. They have great summer sausage, usually get about 100lb a year made and their mild Italian is awesome too!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I used Dumas also until I learned to process my own. Make deerburger out of most of it now. Just get a meat grinder and save yourself the money. Otherwise, Dumas is a good place to go. They've been around for a long time. My cousin actually does some of the meat processing there. They have a good meat store also.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dumas does a first rate number......I was a meat cutter/manager for over 25 years, so I well know how to process my own. But I have enjoyed a treat... (no mess/no fuss) and have had them do some for me.........and can say, that it was money well spent.... P.S. if you ever get the chance to learn to cut one up from an experienced cutter....jump on it and learn. Knowledge is power.........jON sR.


----------

